
Ole Rømer, the speed of light, apparent period of Io, and Doppler effect (1998) [pdf] - Hooke
http://www.df.unipi.it/~giudici/romer.pdf
======
acqq
Seems to be down. Abstract:

Ole Rømer, the speed of light, the apparent period of Io, the Doppler effect,
and the dynamics of Earth and Jupiter

James H. Shea Geology Department, University of Wisconsin—Parkside, Kenosha,
Wisconsin 53141 (Received 3 November 1997; accepted 14 January 1998)

Ole Rømer’s (1676) method of using variations in the apparent period of
Jupiter’s moon, Io, to demonstrate that the speed of light is finite made use
of what we would today call a ‘‘Doppler’’ method. He did this 166 years before
Christian Doppler described what we now call the Doppler effect and the
mechanism in 1842. Although the method Rømer conceived is unquestionably
valid, his original and only paper on the subject left out much of the detail
necessary to determine whether his measurements were adequate to the task of
demonstrating the effect he claimed to have observed. Unfortunately, the
timekeeping available to Rømer and his colleagues Picard and Cassini, each of
whom made some of the observations involved, was, at best, not quite up to the
task of measuring the necessary times with sufficient accuracy. Mathematical
analysis of the dynamics of the Earth/Jupiter synodic system allows a more
thorough analysis of Rømer’s work than has previously been made. Rømer’s case
was built on four ‘‘observations,’’ one of which clearly failed, one of which
was successful, and two of which were quite questionable.

© 1998 American Association of Physics Teachers

Wikipedia:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R%C3%B8mer's_determination_of_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R%C3%B8mer's_determination_of_the_speed_of_light)

One newer paper (2014):

[http://www.oasi.org.uk/Obsvns/20140518_Romer_revisited.pdf](http://www.oasi.org.uk/Obsvns/20140518_Romer_revisited.pdf)

